# Sisterlocks - An Alternative Natural Hair Style [Beware: LOTS of pics]



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

I thought I'd take the time out to introduce sisterlocks! They aren't discussed on the board very much and I wanted to put a thread in the archives in case someone ever searches for them.

Sisterlocks are a method of locking hair which involves installation by a certified sisterlocks consultant.  Being certified means the consultant has paid for the proper training in this method.  Sisterlocks can be pricy so you must think of them as an investment.  They are a permentant hairstyle - your hair will be locked.  Once you pay the initial upfront fee for the installation you may choose to retighten your hair at home for free or return every 4-6 weeks to a consultant for maintenance. The sisterlock patterns (either a 4pt, 3pt or 2pt rotation) are actually all over the internet.  Go to youtube and you can find a number of vidoes that teach you how to retighten your sisterlocks for free. I retighten my own sisterlocks and they continue to flourish.  

Sisterlocks are different from other small locks because of 1) the precision of the parts which makes styling extremely verstatile and even similar to relaxed hair and 2) once the pattern is installed it stays (unless you have a loose curl pattern - you may experience unraveling or slippage for the first few months).  

*Sisterlocks are the only locks that can be installed on relaxed hair.*  You will only need 1/4 inches of natural hair to start.  *No big chopping required*.  Many women slowly cut off the relaxed ends little by little because they will never lock.  The only purpose of keeping them is to maintain your length as the natural hair grows in.

I paid around $500 for my sisterlocks.  You may bulk at the price but try to put it into perspective...

a) it is a permanent hairstyle.  I will never pay that price again
b) if you get your hair braided or twisted and buy hair more than 2-3 times per year then you may be paying the same price for a temporary hairstyle
c) think of it like buying a car...or a couch.  You may pay alot upfront but the payoff will lasts many years to a lifetime
d) how much do you spend weekly, monthly, yearly at a salon?  

I choose to retighten my own locks with a nappylocks tool which is a small latch hook for retightening locks.  It's extremely easy and usually takes me 2 evenings every 2 months.  I no longer spend hundreds of $$ on hair products because all my locks take are diluted shampoo, conditioner and sometimes leave-in conditioner.  Diluted products are important for locks as you no longer need full strengh and it makes the product stretch too.  Some women with locks don't dilute their products or wash often enough and they experience buildup, flakes or dullness.  A baking soda and/or apple cider vinegar rinse will clear that right up.  For myself, I've never experienced the above but I wash my locks weekly and cover them at night.

Hope that helps a little! More info at www.sisterlocks.com 


*ETA: MORE PICS BELOW IN 2ND POST!*


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

*More Pictures

































































*


----------



## sheba1 (Apr 19, 2009)

They're soooo pretty!  I've seen many of these pics as I was researching sisterlocks for myself, at one time.  Aren't they just gorgeous!!!

I decided not to, though, because the closest person near me that I trusted to do it was 3 hours away and I wasn't willing to commit to the trip for touchups for the first year.  In a way, I'm glad it didn't work out, at the time.  It was shortly after that I found lhcf and decided to explore my loose hair.  

I haven't given up on sisterlocks, though!  It is totally possible I will loc one day.  They are so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JFemme (Apr 19, 2009)

this would look cute on me...

(lots of lovely styles. Thanks for posting)


----------



## Auburn (Apr 19, 2009)

Could these be anymore beautiful? :lovedrool:


----------



## runwaydream (Apr 19, 2009)

Ooh!!! They're really pretty. I was under the impression tho that sister locks can be taken out at any time unlike dreads =/ guess not. But very nice alternative to dreads. It looks way more feminine


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> They're soooo pretty!  I've seen many of these pics as I was researching sisterlocks for myself, at one time.  Aren't they just gorgeous!!!
> 
> I decided not to, though, because the closest person near me that I trusted to do it was 3 hours away and I wasn't willing to commit to the trip for touchups for the first year.  In a way, I'm glad it didn't work out, at the time.  It was shortly after that I found lhcf and decided to explore my loose hair.
> 
> I haven't given up on sisterlocks, though!  It is totally possible I will loc one day.  They are so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.



*I totally understand! You'll find more and more women are getting them installed and not returning to the consultant except for a check up.  For me, the cost of touch ups by the consultant wasn't worth it so I started doing my own.  Here is a recent pic of mine...they are still toddlers LOL



I'd just retightened them that morning...I hate retightenings because the scalp shows for about a week unless I wash them right after.

* 


runwaydream said:


> Ooh!!! They're really pretty. I was under the impression tho that sister locks can be taken out at any time unlike dreads =/ guess not. But very nice alternative to dreads. It looks way more feminine


*
They can be removed but the process can take weeks to months depending on how often you spend doing it.  *


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 19, 2009)

JFemme said:


> this would look cute on me...
> 
> (lots of lovely styles. Thanks for posting)


I like her length too

I eventually want to loc (I think) and was considering sister locs.  But I ran across the fotki of someone who had sisterlocs and took them out because

A.  The time it took for retightening, the number of sisterlocs vs more traditonal loc sizes makes a huge difference.
B. She eventually wanted to begin retightening on her own but couldn't stand the thought of spending hours doing it.  She said it already took hours with her stylist, but with her beginner level skills it would probably take her even longer

so that kind of scared me.  Thefineprint, your sisterlocs are gorgeus, how long does it take you to retighten?


----------



## *Happily Me* (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm soooo doing this later on


----------



## Skiggle (Apr 19, 2009)

GORGEOUS..
My friend's sister
has sister locks..
I might get this style
in the future....


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Sisterlocks are very pretty and they look great on you. Thanks for the info!


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

Kay.Dee said:


> I like her length too
> 
> I eventually want to loc (I think) and was considering sister locs.  But I ran across the fotki of someone who had sisterlocs and took them out because
> 
> ...



Thanks! I spend about 2 nights in front of the TV every 2 months to retighten.  I actually really enjoy it.  Each night I spend about 3 hours so 6 hours total.  It doesn't seem so bad to me but maybe she had too many locks?  400 is standard but some people get it into their heads that they need 600...LOL.  When I went to a consultant she could retighten my whole head in 2 hours.


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 19, 2009)

They are so beautiful! I am considering getting them in the near future.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 19, 2009)

my mom has sister locks 

i always read up on them on nappturality cos they are cute


----------



## yuriko (Apr 19, 2009)

All these pics are just gorgeous, I sat next a lady with sister locs on the subway last week and was think about getting them when I want a change. Maybe in the distant future, but I can't help but admire them


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Apr 19, 2009)

This is the look I love the most, which looks a lot like mini-twists


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 19, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 19, 2009)

suburbanbushbabe said:


> This is the look I love the most, which looks a lot like mini-twists


Is that crimsondewdrop?  She looks so familiar to me from my NP days...

Anyway, sisterlocs are gorgeous!  I will be locking sooner rather than later and sisterlocs are definitely a method I would consider (since I suffer from baggy roots syndrome, lol), but I am worried about the retwisting/tightening.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 19, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

shan_2001 said:


> Is that crimsondewdrop?  She looks so familiar to me from my NP days...
> 
> Anyway, sisterlocs are gorgeous!  I will be locking sooner rather than later and sisterlocs are definitely a method I would consider (since I suffer from baggy roots syndrome, lol), but I am worried about the retwisting/tightening.



yep! sure is!  she keeps a very detailed sisterlocks blog at http://kalia-dewdrop.blogspot.com/


----------



## Junebug D (Apr 19, 2009)

thefineprint said:


> yep! sure is!  she keeps a very detailed sisterlocks blog at http://kalia-dewdrop.blogspot.com/



Oh thank you!  I used to love her, I think we BC'd around the same time and had similar textures! I think I left NP before she started sisterlocs though. WOW! They look great!


----------



## CandiceC (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for this. I may do this in the future when I get tired of my relaxer.


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 19, 2009)

Do your sisterlocks get very heavy when they're wet? How long do they take to dry?

I'm not sure I fully understand the difference between locs and sisterlocks though. Aren't sisterlocks just really small locs? Or is the actual technique somewhat different? 

I think they're very regal looking.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like these a lot - I may keep this in mind myself  for future reference.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

sheba1 said:


> They're soooo pretty!  I've seen many of these pics as I was researching sisterlocks for myself, at one time.  Aren't they just gorgeous!!!
> 
> I decided not to, though, because the closest person near me that I trusted to do it was 3 hours away and I wasn't willing to commit to the trip for touchups for the first year.  In a way, I'm glad it didn't work out, at the time.  It was shortly after that I found lhcf and decided to explore my loose hair.
> 
> I haven't given up on sisterlocks, though!  It is totally possible I will loc one day.  They are so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


ITA, I plan to so this when I get into my 60's or around 55 or so...yep!!  Which is not that long from now


----------



## Transformer (Apr 19, 2009)

I've pondered more than once about getting them installed.  I found a great stylist that said it would take approximately 30 hours to install.  2 days @12 hours plus an additional day at 6 hours.

I'm too antsy to sit for that long...I would need knock out juice!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Ebonybee said:


> I've pondered more than once about getting them installed.  I found a great stylist that said it would take approximately 30 hours to install.  2 days @12 hours plus an additional day at 6 hours.
> 
> I'm too antsy to sit for that long...I would need knock out juice!


But just think, you would never have to sit like that again...ever!!

And you could workout, color, run around in the rain when ever you wanted to no worries!


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 19, 2009)

Ebonybee said:


> I've pondered more than once about getting them installed.  I found a great stylist that said it would take approximately 30 hours to install.  2 days @12 hours plus an additional day at 6 hours.
> 
> I'm too antsy to sit for that long...I would need knock out juice!



I too considered them at the beginning of my natural hair journey.  They are so beautiful and so versatile. But the time and  money commitment ($300 to $400 to have them put on, plus having to pay for regular re-tighting maintenance) involved made me change my mind. Plus I was told that I had to not wash my hair for 1 month after they were in so that my hair would loc... No way.


----------



## ToyToy (Apr 19, 2009)

These are so beautiful!!!!!! I have been toying with the idea of getting sisterlocks for some time now. I'm just scared, because it seems so final, and I love a nice 'fro.


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 19, 2009)

thefineprint said:


> yep! sure is!  she keeps a very detailed sisterlocks blog at http://kalia-dewdrop.blogspot.com/



Just beautiful!! And she has learned to do her own maintenance.


----------



## RockCreak (Apr 19, 2009)

I luv sisterlocks.  They are so beautifyl.  When I was natural I made several attempts of getting dreadlocks however I was having problems locking my hair.  I was advised by my loctician that sisterlocks were definitely an alternative.

I'm thinking about them.


----------



## BklynHeart (Apr 19, 2009)

My aunt has had sisterlocks for years and they are beautiful. I like them a lot better than traditional locs. My sis-in-law had to cut her traditional locs because they were already thick, and with the dry weather in Vegas, and repeated twisting caused her crown to thin out.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 19, 2009)

They are gorgeous!
I want my mother to get them.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 19, 2009)

These are really pretty....I would definitely do this when I get older.


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Do your sisterlocks get very heavy when they're wet? How long do they take to dry?
> 
> I'm not sure I fully understand the difference between locs and sisterlocks though. Aren't sisterlocks just really small locs? Or is the actual technique somewhat different?
> 
> I think they're very regal looking.



No, because of their size they don't feel heavy at all.  They are very light due to the density of the locs.


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

Ebonybee said:


> I've pondered more than once about getting them installed.  I found a great stylist that said it would take approximately 30 hours to install.  2 days @12 hours plus an additional day at 6 hours.
> 
> I'm too antsy to sit for that long...I would need knock out juice!



Whoa! Mine took about 12 hours to install.  They spend quite a bit of time getting the parts precise first, then they install the front first because it's the most noticeable area of the head


----------



## tonia682 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was looking at sisterlock blogs a few weeks ago. I like the idea of going from relaxed to locs. However I'm not 100% sure I would want to be tied to locks. I think I'd the option that loose natural would provide. I also live 3 hrs away and that could be an issue.


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> I too considered them at the beginning of my natural hair journey.  They are so beautiful and so versatile. But the time and  money commitment ($300 to $400 to have them put on, plus having to pay for regular re-tighting maintenance) involved made me change my mind. Plus I was told that I had to not wash my hair for 1 month after they were in so that my hair would loc... No way.



That is simply not true.  My consultant told me I could wash my hair the next day...and I did.  You do have to band and braid for the first 6 months which involves bundling the locks before you wash.  This keeps them from unraveling.

ETA: You don't HAVE to pay for retightening maintenance but consultants will push you in that direction because a) they want to keep an eye on your hair and b) it's a paycheck! lol.  Many women start DIY retightening after the first installation.  

Also - some women have EXTREMELY loose hair patterns that don't lend well to locking.  Washing their hair can cause some serious slippage so consultants sometimes have them wait a while to wash.  Those women often clean their scalps with dry shampoo, witchhazel and/or Seabreeze

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 19, 2009)

thefineprint said:


> That is simply not true.  My consultant told me I could wash my hair the next day...and I did.  You do have to band and braid for the first 6 months which involves bundling the locks before you wash.  This keeps them from unraveling.
> 
> Also - some women have EXTREMELY loose hair patterns that don't lend well to locking.  Washing their hair can cause some serious slippage so consultants sometimes have them wait a while to wash.  Those women often clean their scalps with dry shampoo, witchhazel and/or Seabreeze
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



That's the information the sisterloctician told me in 2000. I don't have a loose hair pattern at all, and my scalp starts itching like crazy after 7 to 10 days if I don't wash, so dry shampoo, witchhazel/seabreeze were not options.  So I don't know if she was misrepresenting, or if the techniques have improved since then.


----------



## DragonPearl (Apr 19, 2009)

I am curious as to why many posters feel it is a style to do when you're older...  Just wondering...


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 19, 2009)

I know it's strange isn't it?
I don't think it's an "older woman" style.
For me personally,  I just haven't mastered being a loose natural, and like someone else said, I like puffs, and twists and different styles right now.  I'm 22 and I thinking locing is an option in 2-4 years.  I can only detangle so much!


----------



## isawstars (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> I am curious as to why many posters feel it is a style to do when you're older...  Just wondering...



My opinion is that you must commit to this style.  You can't change it up like go natural, press your hair, decide to texlax, then decide to relax your hair, etc.  A lot of women on this board want to try different styles, looks and reach their hair goals before doing something permanent like sisterlocks... that's just my opinion.

On another note, I think they are gorgeous.  I know a 19/20 year old girl who has them and they look fab on her.  But I personally would miss running my fingers through silky straight hair... and even my curly/wavy hair


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> I am curious as to why many posters feel it is a style to do when you're older...  Just wondering...


For me personally older is not that far off.  I would do it now but I have some personal hair goals I want to achieve first.  I know that at some point I want to spend less time on my hair but still be fly.  The Sisterlocks are the perfect next step for me.


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Apr 19, 2009)

these are so beautiful.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 19, 2009)

They are so pretty.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 20, 2009)

These styles are SOOOO gorgeous.  Unfortunately, locking is not for me.  I love combing my hair way too much.


----------



## msa (Apr 20, 2009)

These pics are great. Sisterlocks are beautiful but...they're way too permanent for me. And, everyone I've seen in person who has them has no edges at their temples/sides. It seems like the locs in those areas eventually get too heavy for the hair in that area...I like my edges too much to be playing around like that.


----------



## nikki2229 (Apr 20, 2009)

These pics are gorgeous!


----------



## lashannasmall (Apr 20, 2009)

I had dreads before and took them out.They just were not versitle enough.    With loose natural hair, you can go from Beyonce to Erykah Badu in 24 hours. I love to reinvent myself and with dreads I felt like I was seen as black power soul mama 24 hours a day when sometimes I wanted to be Video Vixen or Victoria Secret model for a few hours....LOL...I don't know if that makes sense.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 20, 2009)

msa said:


> These pics are great. Sisterlocks are beautiful but...they're way too permanent for me. And, everyone I've seen in person who has them has no edges at their temples/sides. It seems like the locs in those areas eventually get too heavy for the hair in that area...I like my edges too much to be playing around like that.


That's the other thing that scares me
My aunt had locs for over 15 years and cut them last year because her hairline is just shot to hell.  She has a twa now.
It seems like I got the gene from my mom side of the family, because all the woman in her family lose the hair around their temples eventually, my aunt just accelerated it with locs. I don't want to mess with that!


----------



## PatTodd (Apr 20, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> For me personally older is not that far off.  I would do it now but I have some personal hair goals I want to achieve first.  I know that at some point I want to spend less time on my hair but still be fly.  The Sisterlocks are the perfect next step for me.




"Older: is not that far away for me either ...and ITA.


----------



## mahogany66 (Apr 20, 2009)

EWW, why are they soo dry and brittle looking. smh


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 20, 2009)

Are you kidding?


----------



## Hairsofab (Apr 20, 2009)

I've seen good and bad stories about sisterlocks. Some people get them thinking they are freeing themselves from hair drama for the rest of their lives. But sometimes the tightening sessions takes hours or days and you have to have them retightened every few weeks/months. I seriously considered this a while back but I think its too expensive and too permanent. They do look lovely on some of the women.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no, these take a toll on the hairline like braids...:scratchch  Been there done that...Just got my hairline back...


----------



## Lady Kay 21 (Apr 20, 2009)

mahogany66 said:


> EWW, why are they soo dry and brittle looking. smh


 

if you dont like them thats ok, but your negativityis certainly not needed


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Apr 20, 2009)

I loooove locs, but I've never liked sisterlocks. I definately plan to loc my hair in the next 10 years after I'm done playing with everything else. Locs will be the style I die in.


----------



## almond eyes (Apr 20, 2009)

They are definitely gorgeous. I was obsessed in 2001 over getting them. However, I do not have a great scalp and my edges are so fragile. If not for that I would love them for myself. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## talata (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh Gosh, I'm drolling. They are soooo pretty.


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 20, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Oh no, these take a toll on the hairline like braids...:scratchch  Been there done that...Just got my hairline back...



Actually, many women have found these to be helpful in regaining the hairline.  They don't pull your roots tight like braids do and the pattern really sets the hair in.  Braids are extensions that often weigh down the original strands.  That's why it's important to go to a certified consultant to make sure she makes the base of each lock stable and strong.  However, if you retighten to tightly then over time you will experience damage.


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 20, 2009)

sprungonhairboards said:


> I loooove locs, but I've never liked sisterlocks. I definately plan to loc my hair in the next 10 years after I'm done playing with everything else. Locs will be the style I die in.



Yes, traditional locs are sooooo beautiful too.  I saw a set today at the grocery store that I was literally drooling over!


----------



## thefineprint (Apr 20, 2009)

msa said:


> These pics are great. Sisterlocks are beautiful but...they're way too permanent for me. And, everyone I've seen in person who has them has no edges at their temples/sides. It seems like the locs in those areas eventually get too heavy for the hair in that area...I like my edges too much to be playing around like that.



Really? That's crazy.  I really feel that healthy hair habits follow you no matter the style.  This makes me wonder if these women you know with thin edges and locs are the same women who had burned up ends when relaxed and massively tangled hair as natural?  I'm not making assumptions, but just wondering.


----------



## mahogany66 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lady Kay 21 said:


> if you dont like them thats ok, but your negativityis certainly not needed


No negativity just honesty


----------



## brucebettye (Apr 20, 2009)

I love sister locks.  I saw four women with sister locks in persons with all different lengths one day when I was in Safeway.  I had to stop and tell them how beautiful their hair was.  One of the ladies hair was to her waist!!!!!  Thanks for the post.  Maybe one day I will do them.


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 20, 2009)

These locs are sooo beautiful. Drooling!!!!


----------



## Hotmommak (May 22, 2009)

These are beautiful!  I know a lady who i think has sisterlocks, and her hair is ALWAYS on point, and she does lots of different styles with her hair!


----------



## mariofmagdal (May 22, 2009)

This is a great post! All the styles are really gorgeous!


----------



## LovinLocks (Jun 17, 2009)

JFemme said:


> this would look cute on me...
> 
> (lots of lovely styles. Thanks for posting)



This woman is too cute; phyne as wine wid her lockin' self.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jun 17, 2009)

I recall once going to Detroit to get SL. Was an all day ordeal, got up and started while dark, didn't return till 'bout midnight.

The next week I went to atl and took 'em out


----------



## keepithealthy (Jun 17, 2009)

I've done some research on them. I think there beautiful but I'm not read for it yet.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Jun 17, 2009)

*great thread! i totally plan on locing one day and i think these are gorgeous.*​


----------



## that_1_grrrl (Jun 19, 2009)

DragonPearl said:


> I am curious as to why many posters feel it is a style to do when you're older...  Just wondering...



Lol, I suck at commitment, so the idea of sitting for 12+ hours for something I might get tired of two weeks later is not flying. I love sisterlocs, but I think I will wait until I am older and hopefully a bit more committed to decisions I make.

Plus, I figure when I am older, I will be tired of dealing with loose hair, and my hair will be long enough that I will have long locs without the wait.


----------



## growth2come (Jun 19, 2009)

Simply Beautifull!!


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous styles.  Love the look.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 26, 2009)

Read below it tells the story.  I am a little upset:

Congrats once again!!  I am not sure she did a great job on the back LL, just based on how random they look and not so smooth and tight in the pictures...but if you like em, I love em kiddo....I don't think she gave you 400...do you?  Maybe she got tired with all that length...headquarters will look at those pics and also call you ...at least they did Pooh...((HUGS))
 d

--- On *Sat, 7/25/09, lovin locks <[email protected]>* wrote:


From: lovin locks <[email protected]>
Subject: Hi d
To: d
Date: Saturday, July 25, 2009, 11:36 PM

How are you?  And the fam?

It's been accomplished!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://public.fotki.com/lovinlocks/her-lock-story/lock-lock-lock-it-up/


----------



## tocktick (Jul 26, 2009)

I love sisterlocks. Thanks for making this thread and sharing the photos. I don't think $500 is too much. I would seriously think about getting these in the future. Right now I know that I'm too fickle and would need the option to comb these out. These don't look like they could be unlike bigger locs.


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 26, 2009)

I have them in and I'm 18... I've never really been the type to like styling, though. Mostly because I'm tenderheaded and my scalp always hurt too much to style.  So for me it was either relax or locks. I chose locks because I didn't want my hair to fall out if I messed up in caring for it.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jul 26, 2009)

My girl said mine were done incorrectly.  I am upset.  Will someone please follow the link (that knows about Sisterlocks) and talk to me?  I am on pins and needles up in here.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

Great thread! I think they're beautiful. I think I want to try those in the future. I'm transitioning now and after almost 30 years of dealing with chemically processed hair, I want to embrace my natural hair. If I can't handle my natural hair loose, then I'll consider locking it. I don't plan to relax again.

Subscribing...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2009)

LovinLocks said:


> My girl said mine were done incorrectly. I am upset. Will someone please follow the link (that knows about Sisterlocks) and talk to me? I am on pins and needles up in here.


 
Judging by your pics, I think your SL are beautiful. I don't see anything wrong with them (I'm not an expert though).


----------



## remilaku (Jul 26, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> Ooh!!! They're really pretty. I was under the impression tho that sister locks can be taken out at any time unlike dreads =/ guess not. But very nice alternative to dreads. It looks way more feminine


 
You can take out any kind of dreadlocks that you have. I have bradelocz. I can take them out at anytime. I choose not too. I love my dreadlocks and it is the best style I have ever had! Thank God for my locs. I would be crazy with out them. They are the truest wash and go style!


----------



## thefineprint (Jan 14, 2010)

BUMPed for any ladies still interested in sisterlocks! My babies are almost 3 years old!


----------



## Foufie (Jan 21, 2010)

@fineprint - i have a consult on Jan 29. I am sooo excited. How long was your hair when you first got them? Do you have a fotki?


----------



## thefineprint (Feb 15, 2010)

Foufie said:


> @fineprint - i have a consult on Jan 29. I am sooo excited. How long was your hair when you first got them? Do you have a fotki?



Sorry - I don't get on here very often anymore...I used to have a fotki but stopped updating it after my locks turned 2 years old.  sorry!  oh, my had been natural for about 2-3 years before locking but she had to trim off a lot after the installation...i'm thinking it was about 6 inches in the back when stretched and maybe -5 in the front stretched.  i really can't remember anymore


----------



## Netta1 (Jun 13, 2010)

bumping.....bumping...bumping


----------

